# Atheist topics in the Christian forum?



## atlashunter (Jul 3, 2018)

Looks like they would rather talk about atheists than Christianity in the Christian forum.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 3, 2018)

But,but,but WHY don't they pick on other religions who don't believe in their god...? Why do they hate atheists SO much..? WHY do they spend so much time talking about a religion that does not exist..?
Insert EVERY role reversal question asked in the AAA forum here.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 3, 2018)

It's a good sign.  A great sign.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 4, 2018)

Doesn’t every team have a locker room


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 4, 2018)

Wow.....You win.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> Wow.....You win.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2018)

Funniest thread on the forums considering there wouldn't be an Atheist forum for lack of participation if they couldn't discuss Christians. There seems to be no other topic that consumes their life.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 4, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> It's a good sign.  A great sign.


It is a sign that math is not a friend of the Atheist.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 4, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Doesn’t every team have a locker room


That is what the two A/As have said all along in the AAA forum, yet we continually get asked why "we" are here.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Funniest thread on the forums considering there wouldn't be an Atheist forum for lack of participation if they couldn't discuss Christians. There seems to be no other topic that consumes their life.


Those other topics are discussed elsewhere. AAA forum is for AAA topics.
It is like pointing out that all the Right Conservative Republicans talk about in the political forum is the Left Liberal Democrats.

Well, no duh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2018)

bullethead said:


> It is like pointing out that all the Right Conservative Republicans talk about in the political forum is the Left Liberal Democrats.
> 
> Well, no duh.


If that were actually true you would have a valid point. But alas, it is not.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If that were actually true you would have a valid point. But alas, it is not.


Since there are threads in here about turkey hunting and music I guess your claims are invalid.

Don't forget about a talking gorilla thread. We never even brought up what religion she was.


----------



## Israel (Jul 4, 2018)

If rocks and stones are unable to prevent themselves from declaring their ownership...it was at least as easily seen all over that gorilla.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 4, 2018)

Israel said:


> If rocks and stones are unable to prevent themselves from declaring their ownership...it was at least as easily seen all over that gorilla.


It is better to be unable to declare ownership rather than lie about it.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 4, 2018)

bullethead said:


> That is what the two A/As have said all along in the AAA forum, yet we continually get asked why "we" are here..


 I am not sure why one would ask that, unless they are wanting to know if your purpose is to discuss........or to be-little.   

There`s a thread with the sole purpose to "punch-bag" and NOT a "discussion" of what you or I do or do not believe or the whys of it.

In that thread, who said this?:

_"Many times it starts as a discussion between like minded individuals who do not believe in gods with believers jumping in to defend their god against the contents within the conversations. It snowballs from there."_


Rather than initiating a "punch-bag" thread of one-liners, or get the typical response of "literally, 2 minutes of research" or " Google".........questions were asked amongst "like-minded" believers.  

Also, who said this in that thread?:

_"The fact that this convo was started in a pro religious forum that is mainly comprised of believers where non believers courteously stay away from in depth convo backs up what I've said.

Bring it downstairs if anyone wants answers from the sources AGAIN. If not, stay here and talk about it where it is a safer environment."_

It seems that "jumping in a discussion" of the like-minded may be an issue of "convenience", and it seems like it is ok, depending on what the topic is?  

Ironically, the same thread starter of the "punch-bag" thread, reeled all of this into a thread to point out what?


----------



## bullethead (Jul 4, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> I am not sure why one would ask that, unless they are wanting to know if your purpose is to discuss........or to be-little.
> 
> There`s a thread with the sole purpose to "punch-bag" and NOT a "discussion" of what you or I do or do not believe or the whys of it.
> 
> ...


I see it as more of a counter-punch-bag to the throws few floors above.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Since there are threads in here about turkey hunting and music I guess your claims are invalid.
> 
> Don't forget about a talking gorilla thread. We never even brought up what religion she was.


You missed my point. The conservatives often eviscerate other conservatives in the Political Forum, ergo, your point is invalid.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You missed my point. The conservatives often eviscerate other conservatives in the Political Forum, ergo, your point is invalid.


Kind of like the Christians do above.

The conservative eviscerations are mostly contained in threads that are started with Pro right or Anti left  headlines and are a result of nobody from the left joining the discussion so the sharks feed on themselves.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Funniest thread on the forums considering there wouldn't be an Atheist forum for lack of participation if they couldn't discuss Christians. There seems to be no other topic that consumes their life.


It would seem that like minded individuals in here are able to carry on discussions without eviscerating each other, and many of those conversations have no mention of Christianity, gods, or Christians.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Kind of like the Christians do above.
> 
> The conservative eviscerations are mostly contained in threads that are started with Pro right or Anti left  headlines and are a result of nobody from the left joining the discussion so the sharks feed on themselves.
> 
> ...


Again, you are incorrect.


----------



## Israel (Jul 4, 2018)

bullethead said:


> It is better to be unable to declare ownership rather than lie about it.



Yes.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Funniest thread on the forums considering there wouldn't be an Atheist forum for lack of participation if they couldn't discuss Christians. There seems to be no other topic that consumes their life.



Even if we eliminated the third A from this forum it still wouldn’t be as dead as the Christianity forum has been.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 4, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Even if we eliminated the third A from this forum it still wouldn’t be as dead as the Christianity forum has been.


We are there. You have to use those  “holy glasses” you referred to in order to see


----------



## red neck richie (Jul 4, 2018)

Yup. Whats good for the goose is good for the gander. It shouldn't be a big surprise to you though. Contrary to your lack of belief a lot of us will go to the grave trying to keep you out of hades.


----------



## Israel (Jul 5, 2018)

It's very hard to get over the_ feeling _of being jilted.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 6, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Even if we eliminated the third A from this forum it still wouldn’t be as dead as the Christianity forum has been.


Ok....atlas. We stayed away a little and it died here too


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 7, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Ok....atlas. We stayed away a little and it died here too



Can’t speak for the others but I’ve been busy.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 7, 2018)

A few threads kept going with multiple participants. I guess "dead" has various meanings.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 7, 2018)

http://forum.gon.com/threads/reminder-concerning-this-forum.636429/


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 7, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> http://forum.gon.com/threads/reminder-concerning-this-forum.636429/


It was intended to be a study. They were going to apply scripture later.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 8, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> It was intended to be a study. They were going to apply scripture later.



You know that’s a lie yet you claim it anyway.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 8, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> You know that’s a lie yet you claim it anyway.


Since unbelief is a subject that "relates".......as they deal with it daily, I was only being sarcastic as it relates to this point -

_“This area belongs to subjects as they relate to persons who believe in the Almighty God, the God of Abraham.
This is a place for Bible study, not believers against unbelievers.”_

I don't post a lot there, what is discussed it up to the admins / mods to determine if it applies or not.

But being that you are all fired up about observing the intent of a forum -

"_Atheists / Agnostics / Apologetics -
A place to discuss why you believe what you believe or why you don't" as it pertains to the existence / non-existence of God" _

Be interesting to see how close you observe this 

Discussing is not a green light to criticize.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 8, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> It was intended to be a study. They were going to apply scripture later.



You know that’s a lie yet you claim it anyway.


Spotlite said:


> Since unbelief is a subject that "relates".......as they deal with it daily, I was only being sarcastic as it relates to this point -
> 
> _“This area belongs to subjects as they relate to persons who believe in the Almighty God, the God of Abraham.
> This is a place for Bible study, not believers against unbelievers.”_
> ...



The threads there about atheists come off as quite critical and do not meet the criteria of a forum being dedicated to bible study. Comparable threads with the shoe on the other foot ie atheists posting threads criticizing christians would promptly be tossed for being inappropriate. You know this yet you won’t acknowledge it. Do as we say, not as we do. There’s a word for that sort of behavior.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 8, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> You know that’s a lie yet you claim it anyway.
> 
> 
> The threads there about atheists come off as quite critical and do not meet the criteria of a forum being dedicated to bible study. Comparable threads with the shoe on the other foot ie atheists posting threads criticizing christians would promptly be tossed for being inappropriate. You know this yet you won’t acknowledge it. Do as we say, not as we do. There’s a word for that sort of behavior.


Organized religion?
Oh wait, that's 2 words. Never mind


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 8, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Organized religion?
> Oh wait, that's 2 words. Never mind



Close enough


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 8, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> You know that’s a lie yet you claim it anyway.
> 
> 
> The threads there about atheists come off as quite critical and do not meet the criteria of a forum being dedicated to bible study. Comparable threads with the shoe on the other foot ie atheists posting threads criticizing christians would promptly be tossed for being inappropriate. You know this yet you won’t acknowledge it. Do as we say, not as we do. There’s a word for that sort of behavior.


They weren’t tossed were athiest post though

I did say I was only being sarcastic


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 10, 2018)

bullethead said:


> It is better to be unable to declare ownership rather than lie about it.



Apparently easier said than practiced.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 10, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Apparently easier said than practiced.


Charlie "SFD" Zelenoff is back in the gym I see.


----------

